# PSU blown!! Intex 450watt..cheapo...new psu ..plz suggest



## Sujeet (Dec 27, 2011)

My current system config:

corsair xms 1600mhz ddr3 4gb ram
amd phenom ii x4 965 be 3.4ghz
seagate barracuda 500gb
gigabyte sp2 series motherboard
msi n550gtx ti 1gb ddr5

suggest a good PSU to get my rig back to life
..by the way it was Burnout Paradise which blew my psu...


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope you have read this thread completely: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*

I'll recommend you to buy Seasonic S12II 520w. Price = Rs. 3500.

You will not find it in Delhi.

Your PSU might have also killed your computer components with it. But that's something we will only be able to know after you put in a decent PSU.

Order it online from here after verifying the availability: *SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze - TheITWares*


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

Sujeet said:


> ..by the way it was Burnout Paradise which blew my psu...



doesn't matter if you were gaming or watching movies. your system needs a quality PSU. GTX550 is an odd card BTW. offers low performance but requires a lot of power. 

go with ico's suggestion. and read that PSU blacklisting thread well. even if you buy a PSU locally, keep in mind to avoid all those PSU that are on the list or similar ones.


----------



## Sujeet (Dec 27, 2011)

pretty sure that none of my other components have given p.i chkd using friends psu..i hav figured out tagan stone rock 500watt.will it be good..


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes Tagan 500W will be good. As Sam said the 550ti is a odd card, you could have gone with the HD6770 instead.


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 27, 2011)

cooler master extreme power 600 W


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ Don't even think about it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> cooler master extreme power 600 W



Thats the PSU he should completely stay away. Op its best to get the Tagan or Seasonic S12II 520w which I would rate better than Tagan.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

Antec Earthwatts EA430D, Corsair CX430 V2, Seasonic S1II 520W all are good.

I personally would avoid FSP Saga and Tagan, too, along with CoolerMaster.

Anything CWT/Seasonic made will serve you fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

*Warranty:*
Tagan StoneRock: 1yr
FSP Saga II: 2yr
Corsair CX: 3yr
Seasonic S12-II: 5yr

Seasonic is the way to go.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> *Warranty:*
> Tagan StoneRock: 1yr
> FSP Saga II: 2yr
> Corsair CX: 3yr
> ...



Seasonic is best, I agree, but its costly compared to Antec or Corsair.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> I personally would avoid FSP Saga and Tagan, too, along with CoolerMaster.


You can avoid them but don't say them in the same sentence as Cooler Master. 



008Rohit said:


> Anything CWT/Seasonic made will serve you fine.


Time to check out CWT's reputation before they started making stuff for Corsair.  Now they are good. Before they were poor.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

ico said:


> You can avoid them but don't say them in the same sentence as Cooler Master.


Well, I haven't used them, so can't really tell how good they are. But I atleast haven't heard of those two brands much in the international forums, so, I think its better to go with an even more reputed brand (such as Corsair, Seasonic) if the price difference is negligible. Just IMHO.



ico said:


> Time to check out CWT's reputation before they started making stuff for Corsair.  Now they are good. Before they were poor.



Didn't know that.


----------



## Sujeet (Dec 28, 2011)

@guru_urug went for 550gtx ti bcoz it was da best buy winner for digits latest gfx review..moreover i had easy access to it in stores!!

 * mod edit * All caps are not allowed.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> Well, I haven't used them, so can't really tell how good they are. But I atleast haven't heard of those two brands much in the international forums, so, I think its better to go with an even more reputed brand (such as Corsair, Seasonic) if the price difference is negligible. Just IMHO.



Antec is a good brand which is not radially available in India.
FSP makes very good quality of low priced PSUs. Its so low that evven converted in dollar people shy away from FSP thinking it as a cr@p because of cheap price tag.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Antec is a good brand which is not radially available in India.
> FSP makes very good quality of low priced PSUs. Its so low that evven converted in dollar people shy away from FSP thinking it as a cr@p because of cheap price tag.



yeah, I didn't say anything bad about Antec.

Is FSP the OEM for their PSUs?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

^ Sorry, I don't have idea.
Wait for other members.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

FSP is OEM for a few Antec's VP series models. FSP is OEM to many manufacturers. Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850w is also from FSP.

FSP can make crap stuff and good stuff too. Crap stuff? Cooler Master Elite Power are from FSP.

FSP Saga II isn't exceptional. But for the price we get them here, they can be recommended as they are fairly reliable and good for budget conscious users.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> cooler master extreme power 600 W



lol!!! you, sir, are a pro!



008Rohit said:


> Antec Earthwatts EA430D, Corsair CX430 V2, Seasonic S1II 520W all are good.
> 
> I personally would avoid FSP Saga and Tagan, too, along with CoolerMaster.
> 
> Anything CWT/Seasonic made will serve you fine.



er, CM extreme series is crap, and the rest are just about ok.
but almost any psu made by FSP or Tagan will work better than a CM, in any case



008Rohit said:


> Seasonic is best, I agree, but its costly compared to Antec or Corsair.



seasonic used to be OEM to the old corsair vx series. i'd trust their stuff.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 2, 2012)

You can't question seasonic. This company was the first to get the 80+ certification.


----------

